# Unknown bottles



## j_65_uk (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi everyone - I'm trying to discover whether my bottle collection has any real value. I dug most of them up about 10 years ago from a tip on a farm in the UK, so I believe most of them to be a least 50 years old. There are quite a few, so I've photographed them together and added brief descriptions of lettering etc. If anyone notices anything unique, interesting or valuable please let me know, as I'm afraid I don't know anything about them! I'm going to split them across several posts.

 SET 1
 ********************
 L-R

 1. Clear glass bottle - 'Cantrell and Cochrane Ltd' lettering around base

 2. Clear glass bottle with matching screw stopper - 'Osmonds Electra Fluid' lettering down side of bottle and on the stopper

 3. Green tinted glass bottle (possibly farm animal medicine) - 'Table-Spoons' lettering down front with measurement lines

 4. Similar to (3), above, but with 'Cataline' lettering on top of bottle, and with labelled measurement lines, including 'Half Drench', 'Full Drench', 'Half' and 'Full' lettering.


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Jul 28, 2005)

bottle 1- Cantrell and Cochrane made soda and are still in business today. probably from the 1910's- early 1920's. A whole history can be found on them here- http://www.cantrell.ie/history.htm

 bottle 2- Couldn't find anything on osmond's electra fluid, but sounds like a medicine. Nice early screw top!! I' say c. 1880-1900 (Remember, I'm not completely sure on the dates!! Theyre just guesses based on my knowledge of bottles)

 bottle 3- Ya, Id go with farm medicine nice color!! Based on the top, I'd say c. 1880.

 bottle 4- couldnt find anything on Cataline, but I'd say Farm Medicine Also. Maybe Human medicine also. looks to be c. 1880-90.


----------



## tonyfinster (Apr 21, 2008)

hi there
 if all these came from the same layer in a UK tip then i think youre a little generous with your dates,[]
 bottle 3 is a bulk cure bottle, you buy them and fill them with whatever you sell for both humans and animals, its definately between 1910 to late 30's
 bottle 4 looks to be late 20's to early 30's due to the better finish to the lip and also the lighter shade of aqua glass used.
 bottle 2 is a puzzler, i found one on a late 1930 tip that looks identical to yours but i'm informed by other diggers that it could be 1920's as well,
 check that the mould seam on the sides of the bottle stops below the lip, thats a good indicator of being pre 1935.

 hope this helps rather than confuses[]
 TonyF


----------

